# lockmaster ?



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Is there a way to talk to the lockmaster through your vhs radio from your boat? I would think there was so does anyone know the channel there on?


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

I would call the dam and ask to talk to the lockmaster.i have talked to the one at greenup from my boat on cellphone.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

You have to call them on a cell phone to lock through at Pike Island. They do not answer the pull rope any longer.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Chubz said:


> Is there a way to talk to the lockmaster through your vhs radio from your boat? I would think there was so does anyone know the channel there on?


Lockmasters normally monitor channels 13 & 16. 13 is for standard communication and 16 is only for emergency situations.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

There is a channel, but I'm not sure, but it might be 13. Here's a list of Lockmaster phone numbers: 
http://www2.mvr.usace.army.mil/NIC2/LDPhoneNumbers.cfm#Ohio


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes, I haven't done it in a while but I believe I used to hit them on channel 16 to request a lock through. Easier than trying to pull the rope when you're alone in the boat.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

You can hail them on channel 16. They monitor channel 16.


----------



## OHhio (Jun 19, 2013)

13. Listen all day from my dock (above RC Byrd). If you want something other than to lock through, they may switch you to 14.


----------

